# What is the most healthiest food brand for a poodle?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be going to your vet for food advice  They'll most likely tell you Purina, Science Diet or Eukanuba...

Acana is my favorite kibble. 

Other great kibbles include:
Orijen
Nature's Variety Instinct (kibble and pre-made raw)
Solid Gold
Fromm Four Star


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I wouldn't be going to your vet for food advice  They'll most likely tell you Purina, Science Diet or Eukanuba...


I'll second that comment! Veterinarians aren't generally the best ones to ask about dog food, since they tend to recommend the brands that give them a monetary kick-back rather than any that are actually above-average nutritionally. If you've ever read the ingredients in some of the Science Diet varieties, you'd understand...

You can educate yourself on what is a good food (or not) by looking at ingredient labels, nutrition labels, etc., rather than asking a vet.

I'm not much help for what's a good kibble, anyway, since I'm currently home-cooking for my standard poodle.

Good luck!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh okay gotcha... I will take a look at the labels of the suggested food brands. Thanks! If anyone else recommends any more healthy & natural food brands, please share.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I wouldn't be going to your vet for food advice  They'll most likely tell you Purina, Science Diet or Eukanuba...
> 
> Acana is my favorite kibble.
> 
> ...


Whats the difference between kibble and pre-made raw. Is the raw more healthy?...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, I believe that raw is more natural and closer to what dogs should ideally eat. The idea is that the meat is not cooked and thus healthier and less processed. You don't see wolves cooking their dinner! 

Dogfoodanalysis.com is a great resource. You can type in any kibble and look up the ingredients and read reviews. There are some great kibbles out there!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay thanks... 
I am deciding between *Natures Recipe Toy Dog Food* or *Nutro Natural Choice Small Breed*. Can't choose... Any suggestions?... If i decide to buy my poodle one of these brands: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750325&lmdn=Pet+Size OR http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4186108&lmdn=Brand (Can't decide, the *Nature's Recipe Toy Dog Food *looks healthier, right? I don't know.) Will I then have to feed her this three times a day for breakfast lunch and dinner the same food or do i have to buy her a different one especially for breakfast?... How about treats, any suggestions?... Thanks! (Sorry URL's don't work...You can check the out at petsmart.com)

Or would *Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Small Breed Adult Dog Food* be healthier?...
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4314683


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Nature’s Recipe Dog Food | Review and Rating
or
Dog Food Reviews - Nature's Recipe Toy Dogs Canine Recipe - Powered by ReviewPost

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/nutro-natural-choice-dog-food-dry/
or
Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost

Dog Food Reviews - Wellness Super5Mix Small breed - Powered by ReviewPost

Based on the above reviews, out of the three, I would feed Wellness without a doubt. Just make sure to switch her over slowly by mixing her current food with the new. She is in for a lot of changes and this will help to not upset her tummy 

I try to stay within the 6 or 5 star ratings when considering kibble. And even this is no guarantee that it will agree with a poodley tummy. Chicken, grains and dairy are often triggers for poodle food allergies. My Jasper must be on a fish or lamb based food to keep the ear infections away (Taste of the Wild) while Lilah can eat anything but rarely has an appetite.

Congrats on your new puppy!!! Have fun


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Nature’s Recipe Dog Food | Review and Rating
> or
> Dog Food Reviews - Nature's Recipe Toy Dogs Canine Recipe - Powered by ReviewPost
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will probably go with wellness then. But i thought Natures Recipe Toy Dog Food was the healthiest. Wellness seems pretty popular though.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Wellness is a good choice! Lilah used to be on wellness core and she thrived. When we adopted Jasper, we had to switch to cater to his allergy sensitivities.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great! I hope my poodle won't be allergic to anything.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

ToyPoodle46 said:


> Great! I hope my poodle won't be allergic to anything.


Me too!!!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you getting an adult toy poodle or a puppy? I ask since you are looking at adult foods.

My mini ate Wellness Just for Puppy and didn't wonderful on it. I just switched him to the Wellness Small Breed and he is also doing very well. It's a good food and doesn't break the bank.

We will try other foods, too, and rotate between brands so he isn't eating the same thing forever. I haven't decided what to try next.

Do be sure to mix the food gradually with his old food to avoid tummy upset. I did 75% old, 25% new for a week, then 50-50 old and new for one week, then 75% new 25% old for a week, then 100% new. You probably don't have to wait an entire week between, that just worked out for us, a few days would probably be just fine.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

A puppy... The foods above are for puppies, at least that's what I thought. Please correct me if im wrong though. I did think that the Natures Recipe Toy Dog Food or Nutro Natural Choice Small Breed and Wellness were for puppies though. The wellness says small breeds, and the Natures Recepies says Toy poodles, they are for puppy toy poodles right?...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The foods you listed are for adult dogs. You want a food labeled "puppy" or "growth."

The Wellness puppy diet is called Wellness Super5Mix Just for Puppy.

Wellness Super5Mix Small Breed is for adult dogs (over 1 year of age).


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ooops i didn't know, got confused... So I have decided to buy her Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Puppy Food  Petsmart.com - Dog: Sale: Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Puppy Food Thanks for letting me know, much appreciated. It's also okay to feed her the same food three times a day, everyday, right?Just wondering.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

If you are considering anything from Nutro, please don't. Muffin was in and out of the vet's office for chronic vomiting (bile), never knowing what caused it. After hearing that a lot of owners who fed Nutro experience the same situation, I took her off Nutro, and what do you know, the vomiting stopped! I wish I had known about this sooner than letting her suffer for so long, not to mention my wallet to pay for those vet visits.

There are so many other good brands out there, and keep in mind that one brand cannot fit all. Sometimes trial and errors are unavoidable. Mine cannot do the EVO or the ones with over 40% protein level, it's too much for her tummy, even though EVO is excellent food. Fresh food is always better than kibble, less processed. Reading the ingredients is very important, then you can make a judgement whether you want them to be in the food or not. A site that I find very helpful is Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings, you can compare brands to see how they rate as far as quality.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

lunamarz_31 said:


> If you are considering anything from Nutro, please don't. Muffin was in and out of the vet's office for chronic vomiting (bile), never knowing what caused it. After hearing that a lot of owners who fed Nutro experience the same situation, I took her off Nutro, and what do you know, the vomiting stopped! I wish I had known about this sooner than letting her suffer for so long, not to mention my wallet to pay for those vet visits.
> 
> There are so many other good brands out there, and keep in mind that one brand cannot fit all. Sometimes trial and errors are unavoidable. Mine cannot do the EVO or the ones with over 40% protein level, it's too much for her tummy, even though EVO is excellent food. Fresh food is always better than kibble, less processed. Reading the ingredients is very important, then you can make a judgement whether you want them to be in the food or not. A site that I find very helpful is Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings, you can compare brands to see how they rate as far as quality.


Thanks for the warning, but I was not planning on buying this food brand. Im glad your puppy got better though.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I feed Taste of the Wild (dry & canned), Nature's Recipe Grain Free or Natures Balance Grain free and I use the Roll as training treats and Food on the road while out showing. This includes the puppies I raise. They do not need puppy food, it's a gimmick. To many vitamins can also cause health issues and growth issues. I've tried raw but I have some finicky eaters (they actually prefer the kibble) and it is not convenient for us. If you have several dogs you'll need another refrigerator or two to keep all the food. Elders get no more then 20% protein to help keep kidney and liver levels down along with Milk Thistle.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

thestars said:


> They do not need puppy food, it's a gimmick. To many vitamins can also cause health issues and growth issues.


Doesn't the puppy food and regular adult food have the same ingredients in it, except the puppy food is smaller for them to chew and swallow. Their getting the same nutrition.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Not necessarily, puppy food tends to have more added to it. The Taste of the Wild is small enough for toys. Remember I feed it to my mini puppies; at first they get a mash of it, then they get it softened, then a mix of softened and hard by the time they go off to their new homes.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh i didn't know that. I still want to personally go for Wellness though.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Wellness is ok as long as it is Core. The puppy food contains grains like oatmeal, barley, brown rice and rye flour and they are fillers.
NATURAL PET ANIMAL HOSPITAL
BARF Diet & Grains - Pet Health Care, Healthy & Natural Raw Food for Dogs


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there a wellness core for puppies? If not, then i'll just buy her the adult Wellness Core and break the foods into small pieces...


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

The Dog Food Project - How does your Dog Food Brand compare?
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble
DogtorJ.com :: Food Intolerance in Pets & Their People :: Home of The GARD


----------



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

I haven't seen the name of the food i give to my toy poodle in this list :afraid:... Is Acana (grasslands dog ) a good food brand for toy poodle ?


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, I guess it is, i's listed in the 5 star quality food section od the dog analysis site

Dog Food Reviews - 5 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> I wouldn't be going to your vet for food advice  They'll most likely tell you Purina, Science Diet or Eukanuba...
> 
> *Acana is my favorite kibble.
> *
> ...


Izzie, Acana was mentioned


----------



## Izzie (Aug 31, 2010)

really?? oh my... -.- i guess I need to rest a little lol


----------

